

Prince – Modern password guessing algorithm [pdf] - timo_h
http://hashcat.net/tools/princeprocessor/prince-attack.pdf

======
PaulHoule
Looks like a distant relative of the American Fuzzy Lop.

I remember the go-go years of the early 1990s, when shadow passwords weren't
the norm and cracking was easy.

Back then I'd consistently find machines in academic environments had a
password same as username or an empty password. In fact, in non-technical
areas, this could be the account of the "person in charge". I'd see 50% as
many with a password involving things seen in the /etc/passwd line and then
maybe 10% as many of that by running a word list I got out of PHRACK.

~~~
codezero
Ditto. One of my first dialup accounts I used was from a hacked passwd file,
it was oreo:cookie :P

------
scott_karana
Looks pretty sweet. From TFA:

    
    
      PRINCEPROCESSOR V0.10 RELEASE
      
      Download from: https://hashcat.net/tools/princeprocessor/
      - Linux
      - Windows
      - OSX

------
dhfromkorea
Interesting. I am new to the world of password guessing. Is there any
significant benefit of using this attack vector? Is use of personal data alone
able to offer a remarkable advantage?

~~~
sp332
Personal data unfortunately offers a huge advantage.
[https://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/how-crackers-
make-m...](https://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/how-crackers-make-minced-
meat-out-of-your-passwords/)

